# Meet LeRoux, the newest addition to our family!



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

This is LeRoux, he had been passed around from pet store to pet store for three months, unable to find a home. We took this little guy in after seeing his awesome personality.

He is the most social cat I have ever met, he did not stop purring at the vet's!

He knows exactly how to deal with our not-so-social cat, and within a couple of hours they were playing together :lol:

He was very curious about Kashi, but immediately understood he was not to be touched ^-^


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness, he is handsome! Congratulations! As much as I love hedgies, I must say, I really am a cat person through and through... he is so lovely. I love his ears!


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

oh hes so handsome!! i love his color and his pretty eyes


----------



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

what a cute cat. 
That was ashame that nobody wanted him.  But i'm so glad that you took him home.  
i have a few pet stores around here that just got kittens . i'm surprised because they are trying to tell them for $200.00 each. They can't even sell the puppies that they have... but anyway, congrats on the new family member.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Shae!! There's something terribly wrong with your hedgie!!! :lol: 
Just kidding! He's very pretty!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is stunning  and I could see him sitting here on my lap! Hear kitty,kitty,kitty :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind comments ^-^

LeRoux is definitely quite the handsome boy 

In case you guys are wondering, LeRoux means "the redhead" in English. It's French  We decided to first name him Roux because of his charming personality (like Johnny Depp's character in Chocolat, and on top of that he's a ginger ), but we thought adding the "Le" at the front made it roll off the tongue better


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is so adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

What a pretty kitty. <3 Give him a snuggle and a kiss and lots of wuvs for me, 'kay?


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Ain't he just lookin' like a king! :lol: Give 'im a good hello for me.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He a handsome guy for sure and he has an awesome name! 
How old is he?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I like his big ears! I'm a fan of big ears in general, even in humans and especially in hedgies


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> He a handsome guy for sure and he has an awesome name!
> How old is he?


The vet believes he is around 5 or 6 months old. The pet store said he was born May 16th, but there was no way considering his size and how long he had been there!



EryBee said:


> I like his big ears! I'm a fan of big ears in general, even in humans and especially in hedgies


Me too :lol: My other cat doesn't have as big ears as LeRoux, but they make the cutest pair! My other kitty cat is all black, and he follows LeRoux around like a little shadow ^-^ Besides the ears and the age difference (and color) they are almost exactly the same!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Beautiful kitty  That is cool to find out that it means red head. Down here when spelled Roux its referring to the stock we make our gumbos with and very delicious  I love the name though and its very fitting.


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

how handsome!
i'm a sucker for orange tabbys

I have three!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Shae he's just beautiful I'm so jealous! I grew up with an orange tabby that everyone thought was so grumpy but I knew he was just misunderstood. I've loved orange tabbies ever since and can't wait to get another one. If you ever need someone to look after him and don't mind driving all the way to Toronto...


----------

